# Llagas Creek and dual rail bender



## mike mctague (Apr 27, 2010)

Has anyone used a train-li dual bender with Llagas creek code 250 aluminum track?
I have tried to contact Llagas creek, but have not received a response.
Thanks


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

It worked for me. No problem.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Worked great for me I laid a thirty two foot trestle with the aluminum 225 rail, I just rolled one rail at a time to get close to what I wanted and then I would nail the first rail down and then the second one to match the rail gauge, has worked great.
Dennis


----------

